# 1917 Packard 24 Foot Motorhome



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Impressive old vehicle - interior is a bit dark though on video.

Interior photos included in link.

Courtesy of Liveleak.






http://www.liveleak.com/ll_embed?f=ee394eb7af99

Roger


----------

